# California State Show of Champions Coming in October!



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*I am uber excited!! I know it's over a month away but I am still stoked! This has got to be my favorite show of the year (well.... ok yeah we wont get complicated lol). It's October 7th - 11th and I'm showing almost everyday accept Saterday. I am doing Horsemastership where you take a Written test, a grooming test (which is actually a little silly to me because a lot of it seems like common sence) then an Eq test. I'm doing English I so I will have to do a Eq flat test and an Eq O/F test! You had to start by qualifiying in your region which by some miracle(SP) we did. I got 305 out of 350 on my written test and 98 on the grooming but we failed for the riding because of what a boob D was being, so I am shocked we qualified lol. Then I am going to go for Open All around where I will do four jumping classes (Hunter Hack, Hunters, Jumper, and Eq O/F) Then four flat classes (Eq W/T, Eq, Pleasure, and Bridle path Hack).*
* Here's what the scedual looks like:
Oct 7th Wensday: Arrive, sign up for Horsemastership testing times
Oct 8th Thursday: Do Ridden and Written test
Oct 9th Friday: Showmanship & Riding test for Horsemastership
Oct 10th Saterday: Nothing; all Western day
Oct 11th Sunday: Compete for Open all around and then go home! lol*

*My buddy (Void!!!) is also coming yay!!!!! Can't wait to meet her and her amazing horse Carlos!  Sorry about the long post just excited and wanted to share!!!  *


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Dartanion said:


> *My buddy (Void!!!) is also coming yay!!!!! Can't wait to meet her and her amazing horse Carlos!  Sorry about the long post just excited and wanted to share!!!  *


I would tell Carlos that you think he's amazing lol but I don't want his ego getting any bigger lol he already knows how handsome he is from everyone always telling him. I can't wait to meet your Painted Wonder horse (I think your mom should make D a cape!)


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Void said:


> (I think your mom should make D a cape!)


:lol: I can see us riding into our first class!
Judge: WTF??!! :?
D: Ta Da!!! Iz gotz a cape!!!
Me: uuhhh.... It was her idea *points to void & Carlos*


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*SOC (Show of Champions) is next weekend!!!!! *excited**


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Dartanion said:


> *SOC (Show of Champions) is next weekend!!!!! *excited**


 SOC is in 2-ish days!


----------

